# wondering if anybody would reccommend paying bills through billpay.ie?



## Caroline123 (5 Dec 2006)

Hi,  

Just wondering if anybody would reccommend paying bills through *billpay.ie*?

I want to make sure I keep on top of my bills but don't particularly want to set up a _*direct debit*_ (as I'd rather not have a set amount that I must pay every week). 

I'd like to vary how much I pay from week to week as some weeks I'd be able to put more than others.

I was going to start paying them by _*internet banking*_ but I think you have to pay the whole lot of the bill in one transaction? I'm not sure?!  

Any ideas? As I find it hard to get to the post office every week with work etc.


----------



## Topsido (5 Dec 2006)

*Re: BillPay.ie*

No you don't have to pay all if paying by internet banking. I pay all my bills by my online banking and it is great. I only pay whatever I feel like and when you get you bills, it shows on the bill what you had paid previously. Just make sure when setting it up on your online banking that your reference account # is correct.


----------



## hm2605 (5 Dec 2006)

*Re: BillPay.ie*

With AIB internet banking you can't set up ESB, which is a pity as it would be handy. I use it for eircom all the time.


----------



## askalot (5 Dec 2006)

*Re: BillPay.ie*



hm2605 said:


> With AIB internet banking you can't set up ESB, which is a pity as it would be handy.



Sure you can and I do.


----------



## Satanta (5 Dec 2006)

*Re: BillPay.ie*



askalot said:


> Sure you can and I do.


Ditto. Once the account number is there it shouldn't be a problem. Gave no more trouble than setting up any of the other bills from my experience (I have 2 ESB, 2 GAS, 2 Phone accounts set up as bills through AIB and also use it to pay any other bills which come along [annual TV charge, monthly Chorus charge, etc.]). 
Wouldn't dream of handling household bills in any other way.


----------



## june (5 Dec 2006)

*Re: BillPay.ie*

i found billpay very convenient.
use it for other things too like refuse charges and tv licence.  very handy


----------



## polaris (5 Dec 2006)

*Re: BillPay.ie*

I have been using BillPay.ie for all our utility bills including TV licence for the past 5 years without any problems. You have complete control of when and the amount you pay for each bill.  

We no longer get paper versions of our gas and eircom bills in the post, instead I get an e-mail notifying me that electronic versions of these have arrived in my billpay.ie account. For other bills such as ESB, when they arrive in the post I just log on and pay online.

You will need a laser card, however, as they do not accept credit cards.


----------



## McSim (5 Dec 2006)

*Re: BillPay.ie*

I use billpay.ie from the time site was launched and it is fine, no issues. 

Payment method is Laser, did not have any experience with setting up my bank details with them.

I pay my ESB bills and TV license with billpay.
I also thought I can not pay ESB bills via AIB online banking, at least there is no such option on website. (writing this just in case AIB will read it and improve their site).

Sure you can pay part of the bill with online banking.


----------



## Crunchie (5 Dec 2006)

*Re: BillPay.ie*



McSim said:


> I also thought I can not pay ESB bills via AIB online banking, at least there is no such option on website.



I use AIB for ESB bills without any problem. I've just looked at the site and if you  choose the option *"bill pay"* then *"add bill"* you'll see the message *"Add Bill - Step 1 Please choose the bill you wish to register."* The first bill on the drop down menu is *"ESB Supply"*


----------



## hm2605 (6 Dec 2006)

*Re: BillPay.ie*

Hi, Thanks for that I was sure this option wasn't there when I added my Eircom. Have added ESB now


----------



## cinders (6 Dec 2006)

*Re: BillPay.ie*

I've been using billpay for about 4yrs & find it great, especially as I don't use online banking.  The only problem I've experienced in the past 4yrs was last month when my Gas bill didn't appear, but once I raised this to billpay, they had the issue sorted within 24hrs.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Dec 2006)

*Re: BillPay.ie*

When _billpay _first launched I registered but they screwed up my account and I ended up with two, neither of which I could access. I gave up on it and just stuck with using online banking to pay utility bills etc.


----------



## Ceepee (6 Dec 2006)

*Re: BillPay.ie*

I had a problem with Billpay last year, which I should have noticed myself, but it is worth drawing your attention to it:  my bills were set up to pay by Laser, but when I got a new Laser card, the Laser expiry date that was saved on my Billpay option was no longer valid.  As I had registered with Billpay, Bord Gais were no longer sending out hard copy bills, and I didn't realise that the charge to Bord Gais was not going through - ended up having to pay three bills (six months worth of gas) all at once.


----------



## Staples (24 Apr 2007)

Is ther an extra charge for using Billpay?  It's not clear from their website.

Thanks


----------



## Cahir (24 Apr 2007)

This month billpay forgot to list the gas bill and it arrived by paper (for the first time ever) the day before it was due.  It was probably the fault of bord gais.  I find it easier to pay bills through internet banking.


----------



## dam099 (24 Apr 2007)

Cahir said:


> This month billpay forgot to list the gas bill and it arrived by paper (for the first time ever) the day before it was due. It was probably the fault of bord gais. I find it easier to pay bills through internet banking.


 
Bord Gais have withdrawn from the View and Pay service so online copies are no longer available through Billpay though you can apparently still pay only like with ESB etc. You can now get copies of your gas bills online at Bord Gais's own website.


----------



## polaris (24 Apr 2007)

Staples said:


> Is ther an extra charge for using Billpay? It's not clear from their website.
> 
> Thanks


 
No extra charge is levied. An Post own Billpay.ie so using it is like paying your bills at the post office.


----------



## Cahir (24 Apr 2007)

dam099 said:


> Bord Gais have withdrawn from the View and Pay service so online copies are no longer available through Billpay though you can apparently still pay only like with ESB etc. You can now get copies of your gas bills online at Bord Gais's own website.



Would have been nice if they'd told me this and sent the paper bill out more than a day before it was due!!


----------



## Staples (27 Apr 2007)

polaris said:


> No extra charge is levied. An Post own Billpay.ie so using it is like paying your bills at the post office.


 
Thanks for that.


----------



## DublinTexas (28 Apr 2007)

I love billpay.ie and found it way faster for payments than open24 from PTSB.

I pay ESB/Gas/Eircom/MBNA/TESCO via it.

With MBNA/Tesco I noticed that a payment I ask them to do on Monday is credited at MBNA/Tesco on Tuesday afternoon and taken out of my bank account on Thursdays. (that is if I choose to use Laser, with DD I noticed that the credit at MBNA is only after they deducted the money from my current account).

But now that Board Gais has it's own online bill payment presentation where you can pay with credit card, I will use that as that gives some airline miles ;-)

Overall very good customer service too on the occasion where they lost my money (once), it was solved fast.


----------



## Hurling Fan (4 Sep 2008)

Just trying to sort out paying my ESB bill monthly as the bi-monthly one always catches me and wipes out my current account so would prefer to pay roughly half every month.  Would have a good idea what my ESB would be.  Am set up for direct debit but just wondering if the month that the direct debit doesn't come out of my account, I could pay, say 100 Euro, off my ESB bill.  This would be in advance of receiving the bill and then the next month the balance would be paid by direct debit.  Not sure if this would work as I wouldn't have received a bill but just wondering does billpay.ie allow you to do this?  Thanks.


----------

